

How to Hack the Lottery (from a 2600 Magazine article published in 2004) - patr1ck
http://www.docdroppers.org/wiki/index.php?title=How_to_Hack_the_Lottery

======
redthrowaway
A "(Hint: You can't)" would have saved me, and everyone else who knows how to
calculate probability, 5 minutes of reading in the hopes of finding an actual
hack that was unexpected.

~~~
Mz
I read something once where someone (I think some business) made every effort
to buy all lottery tickets for a particular payout once the payout amount went
high enough to make that a viable (profitable) option. It turned out they
actually failed to get every single ticket for some reason, but I think they
did get the winning ticket.

~~~
Mankhool
That is a dangerous thing to do. If there is more than one winning ticket you
lose.

~~~
Mz
Yup.

